# Badgers



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We saw 3 different badgers over the 4th while camping. They were all right after each other going down a half mile stretch of road. I'm fairly certain they are probably from the same family, they were all decently sized, adolescents. Biggest badger I've ever seen was near Kemmerererrrrr Wy, that one was huge.

I always thought they were cool critters... and pretty darn rare. I've seen more bobcats and mt lions in Utah than badgers. No time to get a camera out. The whole family got a good view of them.

-DallanC


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Badgers really are interesting animals. I've seen exactly two in my lifetime. Both were up close and personal, though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They are interesting animals. The first one that I saw was up on the Manti while elk hunting back in 1974, the second one that I saw was while I was bow hunting above Potters Ponds. That one I put a arrow through his head, what a mistake that was. That thing spun around on that arrow for what seamed like a hour before he died, it didn't do that arrow any good either since it was buried about a foot into the ground after it went through the badger. That was the first hide that I tried to tan myself, it didn't turn out too well and all the hair slipped of within 6 months, I still have the skull somewhere. 

Other than that I have seen a few crossing roads and once I spotted 3 of them that crossed a road and kept right on trucking down a draw and up the other hillside. Like you I figured that they were adolescents that were still together. 

But badgers and bob cats are cool to see out in the wild. I would still like to get a badger and do a life size mount on him


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've trapped my share of Badger in the past. They have to be one of the hardest critters to catch in a trap! You don't use a rebar stake to secure the trap!!! They will dig it up and be gone within ten minutes of getting snapped. I've always used a drag, and I'm talking a drag like 6"-8" cedar post at least 6' long. 

I've seen most Badgers near Strawberry area and out on the West desert. Vicus and mean as hell!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Rare? I swear I've seen them all the time. Maybe I'm just lucky.

edit:








Badgers


See em often enough, can't always get the camera out in time.




www.bitchute.com


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Rare? I swear I've seen them all the time. Maybe I'm just lucky.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


Yes I have seen them often enough I never really considered it rare to see them. Mean little buggers if they get riled.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Saw two of them off range oryx hunting this year in March. First time ever.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

While on a recent scouting trip(7/24/21) to the Cache, my wife and I seen 5 of these nasty but interesting critters in one morning. mother and 2 young ones and 2 large males. also was able to locate 5 moose 2 cow ,2 calf ,1 yearling bull. (these are the animals we were looking for ) several antelope, deer, and elk tried to get pics however really smokey pics did not turn out so well.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Lot's sightings of them up at Sourdough ranch.. burrow holes every where more than the previous years!


----------



## 67015 (Jan 29, 2021)

I see alot of badgers, shoot a few to, theyre tough on cattles legs with all there holes and burrows, ive chased a few to see how mean they are, theyre mean but I'm meaner! Had one turn around at me once but that was it. Here's a boone and Crockett I got last winter, winter... still in a short sleeve shirt in end of October 😂 he was out in the cows free range area but we get plenty in the pastures and hay fields to


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

​Im reminded of a time I was camping with my dad in the 80s and he happened to notice a badger run into his den and my dad thought he'd like a badger pelt so he hauled a cooler full of ice water to the den and dumped it down to get the badger out.

Dont think I recall a time that he ran so fast...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of badgers here in Uinta County, southwest Wyoming..........Rich County Utah too.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

As a youth out on the ranch in Northern Utah, we always had badgers around. I remember walking up to ones hole and looking in, and lo here comes the badger out to scowl at me. I ran like the dickens.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I got chased by a badger once when out on a run near Whitney res


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

My dad has this story about when he was younger, fishing on a river, and he and my uncle got a visit from the good idea fairy and decided to poke an unaware badger with a fishing pole. According to my dad, they learned how to walk on water really fast.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

I’ve trapped a few as well. See them a few times a month in my travels. Cool creatures for sure. Tough little suckers


----------



## Idaho Randy (May 17, 2021)

67015 said:


> I see alot of badgers, shoot a few to, theyre tough on cattles legs with all there holes and burrows, ive chased a few to see how mean they are, theyre mean but I'm meaner! Had one turn around at me once but that was it. Here's a boone and Crockett I got last winter, winter... still in a short sleeve shirt in end of October 😂 he was out in the cows free range area but we get plenty in the pastures and hay fields to


I shot my first while still in high school. It came in to a varmet call. I had a hat made with it. I've caught several trapping Fox and coyote and like you chased them down on foot. And shot with 22 pistol. A raccoon is meaner than a badger. At least in a trap.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

F'ers... killed 3 chickens in one night... got him a couple days ago. Had to use live catch due to neighbors cat (caught it 3 times when using tunafish for bait).

Switched to Peanut Butter and Marshmallows... best racoon bait, and cats avoid it.










That "quiet" Remington 22lr ammo is amazing for dispatching critters in the back yard 

-DallanC


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I see a lot of badger holes when I am out and I have seen a few from the road before they quickly disappear.

I would really like to shoot one this year. I have a valid AZ hunting license until the end of the year and I am thinking of trying to get one out on the AZ strip in the next couple of months.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

DallanC said:


> We saw 3 different badgers over the 4th while camping. They were all right after each other going down a half mile stretch of road. I'm fairly certain they are probably from the same family, they were all decently sized, adolescents. Biggest badger I've ever seen was near Kemmerererrrrr Wy, that one was huge.
> 
> I always thought they were cool critters... and pretty darn rare. I've seen more bobcats and mt lions in Utah than badgers. No time to get a camera out. The whole family got a good view of them.
> 
> -DallanC


 Best just let them go and do their thing. Keep outa their way!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

jlofthouse16 said:


> Best just let them go and do their thing. Keep outa their way!


Oh He!! no!!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've only seen one that I recall. Right by Gooseberry Res. On a busy Saturday. Walking down the road like it owned the place.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Over my lifetime I must have seen 300-400 of 'um. As kids we always took to the chase when one was spotted. About half the time when approached they'd turn and give you the most hair-raising hissing snarl and bluff charge you can imagine. Non-the-less, we loved to give chase and experience the tenacity of the beast.

Only got one good story...Now Bob Hood was about as fearless, tough, good natured, reckless a kid as I ever knew. One time, me, my bother Paul and the infamous Bob Hood went out checking on a nest of Sparrow Hawks we intended to raid when the hatchlings where ready to take, when we came upon a young Badger. As stated before, the chase was on. Apparently the beast was migrating or something and didn't have a hole near by so we were able to catch up to him and present him with the usual harassments and challenges. My younger bother Paul, always the fastest runner, caught up to the Badger and clobbered the poor creature with a baseball sized rock right in the head, knocking it out. Thinking it was maybe dead, we put it in a sack and started back home. We always drove my dads old Willys wagon, and back behind the rear seat, as we drove along, the damnedest ruckus you ever heard erupted...we all knew within a second...that badger ain't dead! Well, despite the dangers of a live badger in the back of the wagon, we made it to Bob's grandma's home where he lived, without further incidents.

Bob, actually a real animal lover and an almost animal whisper, you might say, spent much of his time volunteering at the Tracy Avery ( in Salt Lake's Liberty Park), decided he wanted to keep the Badger and maybe even tame it to the point it might become pet. So we put the animal in a wire cage next to his grandmothers garage. It took the badger about ten minutes to discover there was no bottom in the cage and it promptly dug a hole under the garage and out of the confining cage. Now let me tell you one thing...you can't tame a badger! The critter lived a couple years under that garage, happy to eat what food Bob provided, but never, ever, did it lose that wild spirit or ferocity that badgers possess.
The old Willys looked almost like this one


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Badgers, best left alone to do their own thing.

We had them out in Southern Cache Valley where I grew up. Worst fear was that a horse might step in a hole and fall down breaking a leg. 

I will never forget walking up to a hole and looking in, when here comes Mr Badger out to bare teeth and hiss at me. I ran like the dickens.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

DallanC said:


> View attachment 150425
> 
> 
> -DallanC


Cat Found! Surely you jest?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw a few during my years in Utah. I see them all the time out here in Nevada. Watched an old cowboy near Unionville catch one and slap the crap out of it just to show it who was boss. Second dangest thing I've ever seen. When he tossed it down, it couldn't wait to turn tail and run. He used his hat to distract it, then grabbed it by the scruff and lifted it off the ground. Remind me to never mess with a skinny old Basque cowboy. --------SS


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Seen my share out around the P-dog towns . Killed a few on ranches that the ranchers wanted gone. I have a hand made silver and badger claw necklace that was made for me from some paws I brought home. Kinda cool.


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

GM


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Badgers? We don't need no stinkin Badgers!!! (Most of you won't get that)


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

2:22 said:


> Badgers? We don't need no stinkin Badgers!!! (Most of you won't get that)


I like to take Badgers for a ride in my time machine.


----------

